# ⭐✨All Reviews in one thread ✨⭐



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

*Metacritic Avg: 91*​
Below are some select reviews from larger sites that are in English (a full list of reviews, including non-English ones can be seen by clicking the Metacritic link):


*SITE**SCORE**QUOTE*Famitsu9/9/10/10_"While including all the fun features throughout the series, they also solved all the detailed parts that I wished they would’ve done before"_GameSpot8_"After 17 days, my biggest concern is that not much has upgraded in a while. New Horizons certainly has a slower pace than other Animal Crossing games, partially because you have to work to get things up and running on the island at the start."_Nintendo Life10_"Every moment is unashamedly blissful, with excellently-written characters that truly feel alive and an island paradise that gives infinitely back more than you put in."_IGN9_"It's important to note that New Horizons has built-in penalties for abusing time travel, so Nintendo recognizes time travel is part of Animal Crossing, but lightly discourages it"_Destructoid8.5_"it's what I've wanted Animal Crossing to be for many years."_Polygon–_"I find my general anxiety slowly subside as I run through my town, water my plants, and build furniture for the sassy chicken gentleman living down by the beach. It’s exactly what I need right now."_Kotaku–_"Everything and everybody is meaningful, not just because they can be polished into something beautiful but because they were already beautiful to begin with."_Eurogamer–_"probably the best this series has ever had to offer and therefore one of Nintendo's very best games to date"_GamesRadar9_"although that comes with some time-based frustrations, that urge to just spend 'five more minutes' on your island deepens with every passing day."_Ars Technica–_"A few early, tutorial-like missions, including building the island's first store and welcoming the island's first new additional residents, can only be accessed by [the 1st island resident]. [Only they] can build some of the biggest updates for each island, from a new series of bridges and incline ramps, to sillier customizations like the town's flag and song."_US Gamer9_"Animal Crossing: New Leaf remains the pinnacle of the series, but New Horizons brings with it a bunch welcome quality of life changes. The addition of crafting isn't a burden as I worried it would be."_Nintendo Insider10_"an essential purchase for anyone that owns a Nintendo Switch. As heartwarming as it is wholesome, Nintendo has delivered meaningful changes that help to structure your peaceful island existence."_Game Informer9_"Plenty of materials are available to replace broken tools, making the problem about scarcity and more about filling time"_GameXplainLoved_New Horizons is by far the best entry in the series_Nintendo World Report–_"The villagers in particular really made me smile as they have more animations, fun dialogues and roam more freely across the town."_VG24/7100_"New Horizons is everything I hoped it would be, and it’s yet another stellar release that showcases a confident Nintendo at its best. It is excellent, and is easily another must-own Switch title"_EGM–_"while any clothing items you put into your home’s storage are then directly accessible from clothing-related furniture, none of your crafting materials gain that ability, even if you’ve got a crafting bench right there in your house. You’ll have far too much to pick up or carry around to constantly have all of those materials on hand at all times, so crafting becomes a game of checking the recipe for what you want to make, swapping in materials, building it, swapping out materials, and repeating."_The Telegraph100_"within the first two weeks, New Horizons has defied all my expectations. Encompassing everything from the humble beginnings which make the series welcoming to newcomers to the extensive customisation options that fans have been dreaming of for years, New Horizons represents the apotheosis for the series so far."_


*NEW INFO*

• IGN confirms that the max villager count is 10

• the first person to play the game is designated Island Representative. Only they can play tutorial missions like building the first store, placing the 1st villagers' homes, build bridges and ramps, and change town flag and song

• plenty of materials are available to replace broken tools (no real scarcity per day)

• Nintendo Life confirmed no *hourly music* until Resident Services building is built (upgrade from tent). Eurogamer says: "my first 30 hours of play were conducted to a single piece of music rather than the evolving soundtrack of older games"

• GameXplain didn't come across *gyroids* at all...

• you can *customize your Nook Phone case* with custom designs too!

• IGN lists *persimmon* as a possible starting fruit 

• Kotaku confirmed that for new villagers moving in, you'll be "crafting furniture and decorations for both the inside and outside of their homes" using recipes that Nook provides

• Kotaku: "I managed to find a nice, *private beach on the backside of the island* that I haven’t told anyone about yet. Doesn’t appear to hide anything special; it’s just been nice to head back there and chill for a bit. "

• Nintendo Life says you *can't use touchscreen* to make custom designs

• Nintendo World Report says music tracks are purchaseable early on so you can have "different zones" with different tracks, likely by placing a radio there

• Game Informer picture confirms *villagers can get sick* again!

• EGM confirms we now have 300 mail slots, up from 10 (lol)

• GameXplain confirmed the landscaping and waterscaping permits can be purchased for 6,000 nook miles each

• IGN says your villagers assemble to do yoga together


----------



## tajikey (Mar 16, 2020)

If that were my review on GameSpot, that description would have me scoring the game a 10. 

Also, metacritic is at 92 with 16 reviews, all positive. https://www.metacritic.com/game/switch/animal-crossing-new-horizons/critic-reviews


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

tajikey said:


> If that were my review on GameSpot, that description would have me scoring the game a 10.
> 
> Also, metacritic is at 92 with 16 reviews, all positive. https://www.metacritic.com/game/switch/animal-crossing-new-horizons/critic-reviews



Yeah it's linked in my OP already lol. But the avg is pending still.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Yeah it's linked in my OP already lol. But the avg is pending still.



The Nintendo life review is wonderfully written. This game could very well be a generational entry.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

"GameSpot gave it an 8?! REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

Here's Ars Technica's review./ I'm still reading it, but here's something interesting I found.

"Whoever turns the game on first is dubbed the "Resident Representative." Tom Nook immediately puts most of the island's progress on their shoulders. A few early, tutorial-like missions, including building the island's first store and welcoming the island's first new additional residents, can only be accessed by this person. Logically, that makes a certain sense, since all players are able to affect the island; why would Tom Nook ask each player to build the island's "first" general goods store? But Nintendo didn't come up with alternative island-building ventures for each additional resident who moves in.

Worse, only the Resident Representative can build some of the biggest updates for each island, from a new series of bridges and incline ramps (designed to let players move more quickly through the series' largest villages yet) to sillier customizations like the town's flag and song. If you'd like to contribute to any of this stuff or any of the quirky village-building missions (particularly an early mission that revolves around inviting a "celebrity" to your island), secondary players will have to coordinate in real life with the Resident Representative."

So... we have the same problem as before where only the original player (ie the mayor from NL) can do certain things and the other players cannot.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

There's always been penalties for time traveling. Many are also outcomes of not playing in long periods of times.

Weeds, villagers moving, bed head, turnips rotting.

I am interested in seeing if there are any new ones. If there is an ingame option to change the clock as in previous games, it would be very easy for Nintendo to tell who is misusing the system, as opposed to system clock changes. There probably won't be much penalty for going forwards or backwards a few hours within the same date.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 16, 2020)

built in penalties for time traveling? do you think there will be anything new to this? I assume turnips will still rot but aside from that I can't remember that many downsides to time traveling in previous games (aside from the town getting overgrown, the villagers forgetting you, missing move outs and your hair being messed up if you jump too far)


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Here's Ars Technica's review./ I'm still reading it, but here's something interesting I found.
> 
> "Whoever turns the game on first is dubbed the "Resident Representative." Tom Nook immediately puts most of the island's progress on their shoulders. A few early, tutorial-like missions, including building the island's first store and welcoming the island's first new additional residents, can only be accessed by this person. Logically, that makes a certain sense, since all players are able to affect the island; why would Tom Nook ask each player to build the island's "first" general goods store? But Nintendo didn't come up with alternative island-building ventures for each additional resident who moves in.
> 
> ...



As a sole owner of the game, and Switch, I don't mind this. Let's remember, in New Leaf, it was more or less the same.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

Nintendo Life's review feels the most genuine of all of them so far.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

The Ars review is long, so I'm picking out other more interesting quotes for tl;dr reasons:

"As I mentioned earlier, AC:NH's towns are the biggest in a console entry yet: 36 "square acres," if each acre measures 16 objects long by 16 objects wide. (As a comparison point, the towns in the 2012 3DS game measure 30 square acres.) "

" This is met with a welcome jump in default "pocket" inventory size, up to 20 items and tools (some of which stack) at the outset and expandable to at least 40 items within the game's first two weeks. If that's not enough, your home comes with a massive storage pool by default, and that grows every time you pay off a Nook loan for an expansion."

"From a technology perspective, all of these updated visuals still lock to a firm 30 frames-per-second refresh, all while maxing the Switch's pixel resolution (1080p docked, 720p in portable mode). Like in older games, the game's camera remains fixed on a limited perspective, and AC:NH seems to make the most of this FOV limitation by turning the dial up on every handsome visual effect imaginable."

"You'll have to play for about a week before you unlock the game's "different song every hour of the day" tweak, and for some players, this soothing, masterfully orchestrated soundtrack will be worth the cost of entry alone. "

"Beyond my multiplayer gripes, my biggest complaint is the new game's lack of touchscreen support. " This is in reference to controls. They specifically say you can use the touchscreen for designs, writing letters, and drawing on the bulletin board.

"One small complaint I have that many players may shrug off is that the crafting system includes one apparent drawback in the game's first few weeks: tools that break. Roughly once every 36 hours, I have to use crafting materials to replace items like the fishing rod, the net, and the shovel, because these things keep breaking (and they break more frequently in the first four days, before you unlock "sturdier" recipes). "

- - - Post Merge - - -



JKDOS said:


> As a sole owner of the game, and Switch, I don't mind this. Let's remember, in New Leaf, it was more or less the same.



Sure, I'm aware that it was the same. I pointed that out myself. But I wanted to pull out this quote because it felt like people were assuming all players could do everything.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 16, 2020)

No gyroids?  I still hope it's not true
Maybe they didn't see one because it never rained? Hopefully....


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Mar 16, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Here's Ars Technica's review./ I'm still reading it, but here's something interesting I found.
> 
> "Whoever turns the game on first is dubbed the "Resident Representative." Tom Nook immediately puts most of the island's progress on their shoulders. A few early, tutorial-like missions, including building the island's first store and welcoming the island's first new additional residents, can only be accessed by this person. Logically, that makes a certain sense, since all players are able to affect the island; why would Tom Nook ask each player to build the island's "first" general goods store? But Nintendo didn't come up with alternative island-building ventures for each additional resident who moves in.
> 
> ...



Potentially hot take: This actually doesn't sound like a bad thing in certain situations lol. I can imagine that this would be beneficial for someone who has to share their console with younger siblings and doesn't want them wreaking havoc on the island's layout.
But otherwise, these restrictions are kinda disappointing. In my particular case, I'm sharing my console with one of my older relatives, so it's upsetting to think that anything she does will likely have little impact on our island's development.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

Huh.. Nintendo Life's review mentions there's no hourly music until Resident Services upgrades after one week.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Huh.. Nintendo Life's review mentions there's no hourly music until Resident Services upgrades after one week.



Yeah, Ars pointed that out too. I find that really weird. But maybe it's not so bad.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> "From a technology perspective, all of these updated visuals still lock to a firm 30 frames-per-second refresh, all while maxing the Switch's pixel resolution (1080p docked, 720p in portable mode). Like in older games, the game's camera remains fixed on a limited perspective, and AC:NH seems to make the most of this FOV limitation by turning the dial up on every handsome visual effect imaginable."



30FPS even when docked?  That is the most disappointing thing about the game thus far :O


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> 30FPS even when docked?  That is the most disappointing thing about the game thus far :O



Games do not need to be over 30 FPS to be good.


----------



## empressbethie (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank you for putting all this together!! Has anyone seen anything about villager numbers?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

From Nintendo Life: "Bedding, cushions, even your NookPhone case can have whatever sordid graphics you wish plastered all over them." YEAH. I didn't see confirmation of putting our own designs on the phone case before. That's neat!


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

Guess the French guy was right after all!
From the Kotaku play journal:

• after a few days we are promoted to choose locations for three new villager houses
• we are tasked with crafting decorations for both the inside and outside of their houses!

I really hope we have some input into what goes outside, but it’s very possible we’re just following specific lists for each animal a la Pocket Camp.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 16, 2020)

Just as I expected, great reviews!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

GameXplain's review is up:


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 16, 2020)

I hope the game doesn’t take a long time to unlock just the basics. That was a problem I had with New Leaf.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I hope the game doesn’t take a long time to unlock just the basics. That was a problem I had with New Leaf.



Judging from Nintendo Life's review, you're going to wait at least a single week.


----------



## pocky (Mar 16, 2020)

IGN review has a poll asking what fruit you'd like to start with and lists Persimmon as one of the options. Not sure if this is a mistake, but it might at the very least confirm the return of Persimmons.


----------



## Mary (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m not too concerned about these, I know enough to know I’m gonna love the game. Still, it’s nice to see that it’s getting good reviews!


----------



## Blackreach (Mar 16, 2020)

Am i the only one whose really bummed out about no gyroids? It's one of my favorite things I loved about the game series and it's always been in the game, why get rid of it?!!?!?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Games do not need to be over 30 FPS to be good.



To bee a good game, not really. To look good, and sometimes be playable, they do. When you play games in 60FPS on 60Hz screens as long as I have, they do. 

I can't even play Skyrim without it because it looks way too laggy/choppy compared to at anything under 45fps. I have to ask myself how I ever lived that way before when I played the original version of Skyrim on Xbox 360 all those years ago.

I don't foresee this being a problem for New Horizons due to the type of game it is, but it is depressing that we've yet to see a 60FPS entry in the series. I guess we have another thing for the list of improvements for the next mainline game. If I am not mistaken, Pocket Camp runs at 60FPS, if not even higher (I own a 90Hz phone), The visuals on Pocket Camp are stunning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fey said:


> Guess the French guy was right after all!
> From the Kotaku play journal:
> 
> • after a few days we are promoted to choose locations for three new villager houses
> ...



Sounds like they wanted to incorporate the idea behind Happy Home Designer into a mainline game.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> To bee a good game, not really. To look good, and sometimes be playable, they do. When you play games in 60FPS on 60Hz screens as long as I have, they do.
> 
> I can't even play Skyrim without it because it looks way too laggy/choppy compared to at anything under 45fps. I have to ask myself how I ever lived that way before when I played the original version of Skyrim on Xbox 360 all those years ago.
> 
> I don't foresee this being a problem for New Horizons due to the type of game it is, but it is depressing that we've yet to see a 60FPS entry in the series. I guess we have another thing for the list of improvements for the next mainline game. If I am not mistaken, Pocket Camp runs at 60FPS, if not even higher (I own a 90Hz phone), The visuals on Pocket Camp are stunning.



Well, yeah.. a game will look worse visually if its running at a slower frame rate than it was developed for. But ACNH was developed for 30 FPS, so it will look fine.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Games do not need to be over 30 FPS to be good.



Especially games not built for fast action.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

About gyroids - Note that all of these reviews only got to play the game for about 2 weeks. I don't know if this is actually a confirmation that gyroids are gone.

I haven't seen villager counts mentioned in any of these, and it's probably for the same reason - they may not have maxed out their island's villager count by the end of 2 weeks.


----------



## pandapples (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi guys! This is a fairly new rule, so just want to remind those copying & pasting external reviews in their posts to please use the quotation tags. 


```
[QUOTE]Text here.[/QUOTE]
```

Thank you!


----------



## niko2 (Mar 16, 2020)

Tareq said:


> Am i the only one whose really bummed out about no gyroids? It's one of my favorite things I loved about the game series and it's always been in the game, why get rid of it?!!?!?



I'm pretty sad too, I loved collecting them cause they were all so different and weird! Maybe we can "unlock" them later? I mean, there's not even the hourly music until a few days into the game so I still hope for gyroids


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 16, 2020)

For whatever reason i am really enjoying Nintendo life videos on New Horizons. They upload their review as video and just watched it. One thing that haven’t seen noted yet is he mention when be was making a custom design that he wasn’t able to use the touch screen. If that continues to be true that would sucks for those who enjoy that.


----------



## Abel (Mar 16, 2020)

I hope they’ll update the game in the future to include gyroids if there are none now.. my earliest memory of Animal Crossing is the confused wonder of digging up my first ever, a Drilloid, putting it in my house, and being like “wtf is this I love it” XD was really hoping to get my orange and blue buddy again in New Horizons


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> For whatever reason i am really enjoying Nintendo life videos on New Horizons. They upload their review as video and just watched it. One thing that haven’t seen noted yet is he mention when be was making a custom design that he wasn’t able to use the touch screen. If that continues to be true that would sucks for those who enjoy that.



I wonder if that unlocks later. We can specifically see people using the touchscreen to make designs in some of Nintendo's official commercials for the game.


----------



## StephOnACNL (Mar 16, 2020)

Not sure if anyone’s mentioned it, but IGN also revealed we can have animated wallpaper and flooring


----------



## Blackreach (Mar 16, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I'm pretty sad too, I loved collecting them cause they were all so different and weird! Maybe we can "unlock" them later? I mean, there's not even the hourly music until a few days into the game so I still hope for gyroids



My biggest wish is to have all gyroids return + brewster has a secret gyroid storage room in his cafe where you can enter it and get to store your gyroids in, man can only dream


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 16, 2020)

StephOnACNL said:


> Not sure if anyone’s mentioned it, but IGN also revealed we can have animated wallpaper and flooring



I think we saw these in some trailer and stuff, but its nice to have proper confirmation


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

Can anyone find any mention of Brewster, Redd, swimming, diving, villager max, etc?

Nintendo World Report had some interesting things to say:



> Another point of slight irritation is how often tools break. While I totally expected the flimsy tools to break quickly, I was surprised by how the regular tools are impacted as well. As I like to tend to flowers a lot, the moment my regular watering can broke, my mouth was locked into a blown away state. Outside of the ladder and vaulting pole, *no tool is safe from eventual wear and tear*.
> 
> While in the opening days, the variety of music is limited, this increases once the game opens up. Hourly music slowly starts to return, and with *music tracks being a purchasable item early on, you can have different zones with their own tracks*.



I don't know what to make of this?? Like I can't comprehend it.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Can anyone find any mention of Brewster, Redd, swimming, diving, villager max, etc?
> 
> Nintendo World Report had some interesting things to say:
> 
> ...



You can buy music, put a radio outside and have music playing when you are in that area. Like a chill song for the outdoor cafe or disco music for the beach gym!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Can anyone find any mention of Brewster, Redd, swimming, diving, villager max, etc?
> 
> Nintendo World Report had some interesting things to say:
> 
> ...



Villager cap is 10. We knew tools broke for a while now, and you can purchase KK Songs from Nook's Cranny and I think the 'zone' refers to music players outside, playing the songs when near them.

As for Redd, Swimming/Diving, they appear to be missing. Unsure about Brewster.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 16, 2020)

I know I'll love the game anyway, but I'm glad it is getting good reviews.


----------



## jeni (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Nintendo World Report says music tracks are purchaseable early on so you can have "different zones" with different tracks... whatever that means



I assume this'll be like in PC - when you have an item that plays music, the usual game music fades out when you get near to the item. But this could be interpreted different ways... hmm

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, is anyone else tearing up a little bit looking at the new gameplay footage in these reviews? It's not just me? Right???


----------



## shendere (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Villager cap is 10. We knew tools broke for a while now, and you can purchase KK Songs from Nook's Cranny and I think the 'zone' refers to music players outside, playing the songs when near them.
> 
> As for Redd, Swimming/Diving, they appear to be missing. Unsure about Brewster.



10? Sigh, that's disappointing. I can't say I love all of the reviews but it's always been a slow game so that didn't surprise me, but I'll still time travel because I lack patience with these kinds of games when it comes to progressing and wanting to do more LOL. It ends up losing its fun if I just play it as it should because there's lack of things to do, hopefully there's a lot to do than just wait for time to pass so I won't have to feel like that.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

I expected 10 (hoped for a few more) so I'm OK with that. Considering they let us have 4 more players per island than before, I don't know if they really have space for more than 10. Honestly, I would rather have more villagers than support for 8 players though. Maybe some people will like it...


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey I don't think we had confirmation before that villagers can get sick again (reversing the removal from NL).

Here's a photo from Game Informer's review:


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Hey I don't think we had confirmation before that villagers can get sick again (reversing the removal from NL).



No, we hadn't. Thanks for posting this. 

I personally liked it when they got sick. I thought it was cute to take care of them and then get their thank you note when they felt better. It also makes the medicine actually useful for something, as once you get good at catching wasps, then you don't need medicine for yourself really anymore.


----------



## jeni (Mar 16, 2020)

Still haven't seen anything other than triangle grass..


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 16, 2020)

Interesting that NintendoLife reported we aren't able to use the touch screen to make custom designs. I saw a screen where you could write on the bulletin board. Not a big deal for me personally, though. Pattern designs and I don't mix. 

Excited to see more about customization. The screens are so bright and everything looks SO. GOOD.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 16, 2020)

I read the gamespot and ign reviews, they look promising. Slowpaced is fine for me, it fits the theme. The comnents about immersion thanks to more varied villager behaviour excites me most. Come ooon friday.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Hey I don't think we had confirmation before that villagers can get sick again (reversing the removal from NL).
> 
> Here's a photo from Game Informer's review:



Omg... he's at home sick....in his pajamas!... that's so cute!


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 16, 2020)

In the GameXplain review video we now know more about the landscaping and waterscaping permits will be Redeemable for 6,000 nook miles each. Its not mention when it will be redeemable but my guess is when you upgrade the residents services building.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

This is not a review, but it's a short other video that GameXplain put up today that shows another feature. Isabelle can sing your town tune as a preview!


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 16, 2020)

The part about not seeing any gyroids yet is killing me.


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 16, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> The part about not seeing any gyroids yet is killing me.



Ahhhh I know.  They'd be such a cool addition to island life too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 16, 2020)

Someone mentioned how there is alot of gnomes in this game. Were their gnomes in the past games? or maybe they have replaced the gyroids with something else similar, like tikis? or maybe we unlock them later in game. or maybe we find them on those islands we travel too???


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 16, 2020)

I've got to say...

If we lost gyroids and got gnomes instead....that is not a good exchange. At all.

I'm hoping that some of the things we haven't seen yet are just because they're either going to appear after two weeks or because they plan to add them in free updates.


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 16, 2020)

After reading some french reviews :
- according to Nintendo terraforming will be unlocked after roughly 1 month of gameplay.
- I have seen nothing else than triangle grass on all screenshots.
- uchi and jock first villagers is still a thing.


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

• ability to move villagers houses whenever (for a price)
• Resetti and Kapp’n not in game 

Still no sign of bushes anywhere??


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 16, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> I've got to say...
> 
> If we lost gyroids and got gnomes instead....that is not a good exchange. At all.
> 
> I'm hoping that some of the things we haven't seen yet are just because they're either going to appear after two weeks or because they plan to add them in free updates.



Maybe it’s just not rain season yet. I hope that’s the case. I really don’t want to have gnomes instead of gyroids. I never use my gnome item as a deco piece in new leaf. Plus I feel like they would not make the gnomes make noises or movements which won’t make em as nice as the gyroids...and if they do make noises and movements, that’s cute very creepy on a gnome).


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

What the heck is this? Two different types of bamboo wood resource?


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> What the heck is this? Two different types of bamboo wood resource?



Interesting...
Maybe it’s new/young and old bamboo?

EDIT: just saw confirmation in a video—the bamboo with the little leaf is called Young Spring Bamboo!


----------



## Blue1215 (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m kinda sad... we’re missing so many characters and it looks like there aren’t many shops to place either... no gyroids, swimming either


----------



## Amilee (Mar 16, 2020)

ign also said no mulitplayer mini games and no dream suite aka no way of sharing your island with someone else :/


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> What the heck is this? Two different types of bamboo wood resource?



Hardwood, softwood.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 16, 2020)

Blue1215 said:


> I’m kinda sad... we’re missing so many characters and it looks like there aren’t many shops to place either... no gyroids, swimming either





Amilee said:


> ign also said no mulitplayer mini games and no dream suite aka no way of sharing your island with someone else :/



Maybe some of these features will come in later updates? That’s what I’m hoping for. Or just later in the game in general. I believe these reviewers only had 3 weeks to play the game.


----------



## Amilee (Mar 16, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Maybe some of these features will come in later updates? That’s what I’m hoping for. Or just later in the game in general. I believe these reviewers only had 3 weeks to play the game.



i really hope so! all of the reviews said its really slow pace so maybe there is even more to unlock later on


----------



## Junalt (Mar 16, 2020)

Amilee said:


> ign also said no mulitplayer mini games and no dream suite aka no way of sharing your island with someone else :/



Online isn’t up yet and will be a day one patch so none of the reviewers have tried the online stuff. Maybe these features haven’t been patched in yet? Just hoping. Or perhaps later on as a free update like how splatoon has periodic updates.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 16, 2020)

Wow, some of this information concerns me but overall I'm still really excited.
I'm sad that the hourly music isn't available until the resident services is built? LOL but it's whatever... and I really hope we still get gyroids. Why wouldn't they put them in??


----------



## satine (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll be really disappointed if the villager limit isn't 12. I was really really hoping I could squeeze two more in as it's hard for me to narrow down the choices. But oh well...

Kind of ridiculous to have 8 human villagers and I really hate the villager count had to be sacrificed for something this excessive but. Maybe someone'll like having 8 people I dunno. 

There better be gyroids in this game. I'm praying that they say that because they just haven't found them yet -- maybe they're just more rare. I really find it hard to believe that Nintendo would get rid of gyroids, ESPECIALLY assuming that Brewster will return. 

I guess we'll have to wait and see. Just as well as these things answered questions we had, it's caused more to be raised lol.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

when people wanted grapes as their native fruit but got persimmons instead :c 

some of this info is a little disappointing but i won’t believe anything 100% until i have the game for myself


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm soo ready for this new life ! o( ≧▽≦ )o	
Thank you for this update !


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

Maybe persimmons was just added as a joke answer for the poll? There’s been too much official art featuring only the five traditional starters that I highly doubt it would be a native option.

They should know better than to mess with us like that though xD I’ve already decided for myself to keep it, should it be true—persimmons are delicious after all! (Now if I got durian...welcome to Sockstink Island lol)


----------



## tajikey (Mar 16, 2020)

Loving what I've seen so far. The odd thing is that fish (and assuming bugs) aren't stackable in your pocket. I know they weren't in NL, but neither was just about everything else.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

I recall one of them mentioned there are 80 fish and 80 bugs to collect for the Critterpedia.


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 16, 2020)

ahhhh so beyond excited


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Games do not need to be over 30 FPS to be good.



Honestly can't tell the difference when fps goes over 30fps anyway


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> 30FPS even when docked?  That is the most disappointing thing about the game thus far :O



I understand in some games like FPS's yeah it makes a world of difference but AC? nah.


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 16, 2020)

really expecting them to update things and add things with the updates. if holidays are locked behind an update, whycant other things be too? plus it'll be much easier to update it now. plus 10 villagers makes sense if they plan yohave more buildings that will be unlocked


----------



## shendere (Mar 16, 2020)

i think the reviews are fine- do miss rover and kappn but i think even if they removed them, everyone would be fine as they weren't impactful characters, but of course if not in this one, they'd definitely be missed! i do hope we see brewster as the cafe was cute, fun and enjoyable to be at, especially working there. no gyroids is a bit disappointing- hopefully they come up eventually later in game, or in future updates so can't be hopeless! even if all pwp aren't there yet like dream suite and whatnot, maybe those are things they can update and add in game later? i'm mostly going to time travel, i usually time travel ahead to complete things and then go back to my current date lol. not everything seems perfect, but that's expected, i'm sure the game will have it's own pros and cons~ hoping the pros outweigh the cons <3


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 16, 2020)

I actually like the sound of it being a bit more spread-out and lengthy as far as development goes. I feel like after a month, I had almost gotten everything on Main Street in New Leaf and didn't have many major accomplishments still left to do. I always enjoy the early game in Animal Crossing, so I'm glad it lasts for a little bit.


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> I actually like the sound of it being a bit more spread-out and lengthy as far as development goes. I feel like after a month, I had almost gotten everything on Main Street in New Leaf and didn't have many major accomplishments still left to do. I always enjoy the early game in Animal Crossing, so I'm glad it lasts for a little bit.



This 100% 

I'll stay plenty busy just by moving flowers and trees around, making bells and trying to earn Miles! The early stages of the game, when everything is still really new and "wild" are possibly my favorite. I never felt the need to rush things along.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

This is by far my favorite (aka. terrible) review:



> _But, let's be clear, it's also about claiming new lands and stripping them for resources in the pursuit of consumer goods, and leaving them destroyed and forgotten in your wake.
> 
> I may not be displacing a native people or anything like that, but it's still hard to wash off the politics of the frontier when I play. The idea of finding "unoccupied" land and taming it, turning it into an urban society, is so entangled with colonialism that it is impossible to unravel that knot. But the analogy to real-world, extractive colonialism gets much more pointed when it comes to New Horizons' two new mechanics: Nook Miles and crafting.
> 
> ...


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> This is by far my favorite (aka. terrible) review:
> 
> 
> 
> &#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56618;




That's it. That's the best review.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

sierra said:


> That's it. That's the best review.



Nook is an evil colonist who ethnically cleansed the native gyroid population of the island. For shame, I say. For shame!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 16, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> "GameSpot gave it an 8?! REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"



Tine to gather the hostages.


----------



## squidney (Mar 16, 2020)

When the worst score is an 8 so far. Seems like it will be great! Anyone else happy to be grinding away for materials the first few weeks? Plus as a community on the forums, we can all help eachother with trading etc. Being a part of this forum community makes the game 2x more fun!


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> This is by far my favorite (aka. terrible) review:



Wow

The funniest/saddest//most wtf part is that it was clearly written by someone who is familiar with the series. Sheesh. Like, interpreting texts and seeing them within cultural contexts is part of what I do for my degree, but this is taking it too far. Thanks for sharing the laugh/facepalm though!

(As a side-note, I do sometimes cringe a bit when I see people talk about "colonizing" their Island, so there is that I guess)


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 16, 2020)

sierra said:


> That's it. That's the best review.



How can anyone be THAT fake woke I'm screaming


----------



## FreliaCrossing (Mar 16, 2020)

has there been any mention of perfect fruit?


----------



## Duu (Mar 18, 2020)

Are bushes really not in the game? 
Hopefully we at least have plant items without pots then lmao...


----------



## Iced_Holly (Mar 18, 2020)

FreliaCrossing said:


> has there been any mention of perfect fruit?



As far as I know, there hasn't been.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 18, 2020)

Looking like great reviews all around! Can't wait to see it for myself very soon.


----------



## Wickel (Mar 19, 2020)

FreliaCrossing said:


> has there been any mention of perfect fruit?



Hackers couldn't find any mention of Perfect Fruit in the code..


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 19, 2020)

Some people have been saying there might be a slow start, but I don't think I mind that. I'm not worried about how fast things are happening, and I'm just going to let things happen as they happen. All of the reviews are so positive, it's making me so much more excited!


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 21, 2020)

the beginning can be kinda slow if you're an excessive player like me (i think i played like 13h yesterday no cap), but with all the crafting materials, the nook miles and the travel vouchers, there's always something to do. if you want to, you can time travel if it's still too chill (like i did). the museum is extremely pretty and i already discovered some new species. it's great so far!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Mar 23, 2020)

Me: Is this even legal?

Mum: What do you mean?

Me: Timmy + Tommy let me grow and sell weed.

Brother: Wow, did you smoke it?


Mum faints.



Haha, okay. Onto the review.


*What I Love*
1. Decorate in micros, just like Happy Home Designer.
2. Decorate with furniture outside, just like Happy Home Designer.
3. The Nook Miles +, whereas in New Leaf - Welcome Amiibo you had 4 missions for MEOW coupons a day with an additional 5 free MEOW coupons if you scanned an amiibo for Wisp.
4. The fact when we get the permit, we can reconstruct the river so it is not driving my OCD mad!
5. New furniture items to decorate, with heaps of colours to choose from when you refurbish.
6. Timmy + Tommy sell items the same price Reese paid us in New Leaf.
7. I saw brand new species to catch - like the anchovy!
7. Every feature I wanted in New Leaf is in New Horizons!


*What Confuses Me*
1. I cannot access the vaulting pole the first day.
2. On certain angles, you cannot see shark fins and gives me heart attacks when I catch the Ocean Sunfish + Whale Sharks.


*What I Hate*
1. Spiders and Tarantulas returns.
2. We don't have Cyrus, and we have to make our own things.
3. We better have the option for golden tools, as breaking the tools every so often is annoying. I know we have a never ending supply of tree branches, but STILL annoying.
4. Storage space on my Switch. I've sold ALL of my switch games in order to play this.


Once every so often, I will change things in my review.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 25, 2020)

i was a lil heated and irritable b4 the game dropped, but now that it's out all my problems just seemed to melt away. the game is so beautiful in both docked and handheld mode. the ui is extremely beautiful in my opinion, i just luv looking at the nookphone and my inventory. the villagers are pretty cool, i find myself having more opinions on them in this game compared to past games (that may be because of the updated appearances, or it could be that mira is mean). earning bells seems to be surprisingly easier compared to new leaf, and upgrading my house has been pretty cool. i wish i could access my crafting material from storage in my house, though (but that's alright im still thriving). i can see myself playing this game for a long time, 10/10 game.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 6, 2020)

When it comes to the overall rating, one word: *A m a z i n g

9/10

There are few minor complaints though: *
- New Animalese voices (Some voices sound a bit too similar to one and another) 
- It has less Special NPCs than in New Leaf (But it think they'll be more in future updates)
- Villagers already tired of chatting after few times and the dialogues are also quite repetitive

But still, it's a great game to play when stuffs happening outside


----------

